# Le Chameau Wellies



## GraceDawson (10 June 2010)

Hi guys,

I am going to buy some new wellies and have heard great things about Le Chameau. Can anyone give me their opinions and what welly type they had - there are so many!

I do not want to pay over £120 ideally, but want the best they have to offer up to that price. Should I go neoprene or not?! Its all so baffling.


----------



## touchstone (10 June 2010)

I have the ordinary cotton lined ones, I think they are called Iris(?)and I love them, so comfy and last well.  The neoprene ones are great in winter, but might be a bit warm in the summer.


----------



## _daisy_ (10 June 2010)

ive got the Toggi ones which - think they are called the wanderer esprit plus, seem to be roughly the same as the Le Chameau ones but at a fraction of the cost,


----------



## glamourpuss (10 June 2010)

I got these ones http://www.bestinthecountry.co.uk/Le_Chameau_All_Tracks_Ladies_Wellingtons_FREE_Boot_Socks_4181.aspx

The all tracks are the entry model but they are a-maz-ing. They are comfortable, warm and robust. 
I can't see me needing another pair for a long, long time but when I do I will get these again.


----------



## Ravenwood (10 June 2010)

You can't beat a pair of Chameus - they are amazing and will last years 

I have the neoprene lined ones for the yard, riding and everyday use and the fully leather lined ones that I generally save for shooting.

They are warm, comfortable and you never slip over!!


----------



## GraceDawson (10 June 2010)

Cheers guys, all I have had back is positive comments but I do not know which to buy! Shall I buy some All tracks, the vega or vierzonord?! I do not want leather lined or full zipped but some slip on practical wellies.

I am not sure whether to go for cotton or neoprene either, I know that neoprene will keep my toes warm, but are they more practical? AHH!!


----------



## GraceDawson (10 June 2010)

How do we pronounce le chameau also?


----------



## chaps89 (10 June 2010)

I love and adore my Le Chameau's. I would rather spend £100 on a pair of wellies that are going to last me at least 2 years (current pair are going to go into their 3rd winter this year) and are just so darn comfortable- I spend mroe time in my wellies than any other type of shoe, and I cna't fault them. Unlike Hunters which would be £50 of pure dis-comfort taht falls apart after a year.


----------



## GraceDawson (10 June 2010)

I break hunters in a few months!

What model do you have chaps?


----------



## Snozzo (10 June 2010)

Hi, I bought some all tracks cotton lined last summer and liked them so much ended up buying the neoprene version too, which were great through this cold winter, though I think too warm for the summer. I did initially wear thick socks on in the cotton ones but my toes were nowhere near as toasty than in the neoprene ones.
Ive got quite chunky legs (!) and I couldnt get the vega over my calfs - they seem alot slimmer fitting.  The vizenord (sp) were good also, but I preferred not to have the gusset bit at the top - but again thats personal choice.
Hope this helps. Whatever you choose you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Brandy (10 June 2010)

I havenlt has these and agree the bog standard Hunters are pants, but the higher level ones are well worth it. I won a pair of Hunters, zipped and leather lined and they lasted 7 years. Thats 7 years of working with horses, and you can ride in them!!


----------



## katherine1975 (10 June 2010)

I have a pair of Le Chameau leather lined wellies, they have lasted 5 years of being worn nearly every day at the yard and still got lots of life left in them. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## GraceDawson (10 June 2010)

Do they come up big or small, or just average sized?


----------



## mon (11 June 2010)

a bit on the large size just got neoprene pair usually have 7s but 6 1/2 fitted perfectly


----------



## minesadouble (11 June 2010)

I have a pair of the neoprene lined ones they are fab, warm and really hardy.


----------



## Milkmaid (11 June 2010)

Neoprene lined Aigles (ISO) are brilliant wellies (IMHO superior to Chameau). I milk cows for a living, have the horses and live on a farm so as you can imagine I live in wellies! Mine are nearly 2 yrs old and still going strong. 

Not a bad price either at around £110 and WELL worth it, sooo comfy!


----------



## itsme123 (11 June 2010)

My dad's a farmer and bought some of these two years ago. Originally he got them for shooting but they've been so durable he's worn them for work and they still look like new. He's commented that at times his feet get hot so he just wears cotton socks with them, even in the depths of winter.

I have Muck Co boots, and mine have done me about 4 years of heavy wear, and still as good as new. I always rib my dad how mine were half the price and just as good. 

Also, to add, my dad is built like a brick poo house and they fit his calves fine.


----------



## Chumsmum (11 June 2010)

I've got the Vierzonord - my first pair lasted 4 years, now on my second pair - love them, wear them most days.  They are toasty in the winter and can get warm when the weather is hot but wouldn't need them when it's that hot as no mud anyway and I'm more likely to be wearing short boots or crocs.

I've also got the Jameson leather boots and they are fab too.  My OH has the same wellies and the Vatna shooting boots - we wear them to death, excellent quality


----------



## MissMoo (11 June 2010)

I've got a pair of the neoprene lined ones (don't know the name!) They were a pressie from the OH about 8/9 Christmas's ago (I thought I couldn't justify the cost of them!!!) and they are still going strong! I would def. buy a pair when these need to be replaced.  My friend didn't like hers and prefers Hunters but I can't get on with them at all.


----------



## Sherbert (11 June 2010)

Ditto MissMoo, had mine for 7-8 years and they're still going strong. They were the cheapest ones at the time, probably the alltrack equivalent, with the neoprene lining. Only down side is they do make make your feet a bit hot in the summer, but great for winter.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (11 June 2010)

I've had mine 10 years and they're as good as new. Slip on ones like this 

http://www.thewellyshop.com/Wellies/Le-Chameau/Le-Chameau-Vierzonord-Size-36-47/p-108-118-191/

Pronunciation is something like sh-mow


----------



## harkback (11 June 2010)

LOVE my le Chameau neoprene ones.  On only my 2nd pair in 15 years and they are worn at least 5 times a week, mucking out, driving tractor, walking on the beach in the winter, etc.  I do buy the men's version though as they are longer and narrower in the leg than the ladies.  Have had the leather lined ones and liked them but they did not fit my foot as well as the neoprene ones (the curse of skinny feet!).  

Husband has spent £100's on Aigles and La Crosse but though the same price (and more) as Le Chameau have had half the life span with less wear.


----------

